# Chokoloskee August trip



## robt (Jul 21, 2013)

What a place huh! Thanks for sharing the videos, the sawfish was a pretty incredible thing to spot.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Well done.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Made my first trip that far south in January, this year.
Can't wait to go back.


----------



## risingtidecharters (Aug 20, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I go to everglade city on a rainy day for a day trip every month or so. Havnt trailered the boat yet. Where do you stay/keep the boat?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Outdoor Resorts. I trailered the skiff from Texas, same in 1997, except with a 21' 1978 Boston Whaler Outrage and we were wading with plug rods.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice report and videos Steve!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks Ted.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Video down for icloud space.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Outdoor Resorts. I trailered the skiff from Texas, same in 1997, except with a 21' 1978 Boston Whaler Outrage and we were wading with plug rods.


Wading! Props to you my friend! With the hammers and bulls I've seen down there I stay out of the water!

Kenny was always nice to us when we went in there as kids to pay the ramp fee. Maybe it was because we had to buy corks every time because we lost them!


----------



## risingtidecharters (Aug 20, 2012)

Great Report!


----------

